# How to install Ubuntu Linux on an HP TouchPad



## BoredSysAdmin (Aug 22, 2011)

http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-t...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Liliputing+(Liliputing)


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

Hopefully this will help to get Gingerbread running on top of webOS rather than running instead of webOS.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Honestly, if not Android, I wouldn't mind running Ubuntu.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

sweet...ya i wouldnt mind doing that either. Hopefully i end up getting mine.


----------



## Scloud (Aug 23, 2011)

Ooo that makes me so mad! I totally found out about the whole HP Touchpad fire sale like, a day late and a dollar short. I know Ubuntu can be used on Palm Pre/Palm Pixi, so it only makes sense that the HPTpad can run it too.


----------

